
California Courts Demand Total Access to Email and Social Media Accounts - etiam
https://theintercept.com/2016/02/29/california-courts-demand-total-access-to-email-and-social-media-accounts/
======
inetsee
My first thought on this is that email and social media involve two or more
people. By requiring access to email and social media accounts of people on
parole, probation or supervised release, they also get access to emails and
social media posts of people who are NOT on parole, probation or supervised
release.

The people who send or receive email to parolees haven't signed any consent to
give up their Fourth Amendment rights.

